# Seeking info: Beauly, Brora and Endrick



## jockinese (Jan 10, 2020)

Hello,
I'm looking to find any information on my grandfather and the ships he sailed on. I've very limited information and don't know here to begin (lots of sites but his name is drawing a blank), any help would be appreciated.

Name: Murdo MacIver
Ships: Beauly, Brora,and Endrick. Built by William Sloan & Co Shipping in Glasgow during the 1920's.

I don't know what ship he was Captain of (one or more), or the dates he sailed, and no idea when he signed up but given his age (b.1899) he could've been in both world wars (though these ships were built after ww1).

Many thanks


----------



## Strickylad44 (Sep 24, 2019)

Can find images of the ships, no problem. Apart from that, can't find any info on your Grandfather. Maybe Senior Member 'Roger Griffiths' can help you.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

He's very likely to be one or more of these: https://discovery.nationalarchives....&_dss=range&_sd=1914&_ed=1945&_ro=any&_st=adv
In addition, there are records of his 2nd Mate's certificate, and associated do***entation, on the Ancestry.com website (search UK & Ireland Masters & Mates certificates).

Dave W


----------



## jockinese (Jan 10, 2020)

Hello, thanks for your response. I have the second mate certificate on my ancestry page but any list of Murdos I find don't match his birth date. I'll have to keep digging as the records may be wrong (although I assumed it would be the year that could be wrong, not the actual day/month).


----------



## jockinese (Jan 10, 2020)

Yes, I found some great photos online of the ships but no info on him. Frustrating!


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi,
Can you just confirm to me the 2nd Mates Cert of Competency you have for him on Ancesty is the correct man? if so can you give me the number of his certificate please? Also see my request on your other thread?
Regards
Hugh


----------

